# ebay airbrush gun and compressor



## mommys-makeup (May 31, 2011)

I have a question about the ebay airbrush and compressor kits that are on sale for about $117 does anyone know if these can be used with any kind of foundation? Does anyone here own one? The auctions say they can be used for a wide variety of stuff from cosmetics to nails, art, cake decorations etc.Thought I'd get some input before purchasing.What I like about these is that they look so compact and light and come with 3 different airbrush guns/sizes. thanx everyone!


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

i would suggest you to stay away from them..because there is no warranty on items bought from ebay unless they are being sold by the manufacturing company...
  	buy something that you can test yourself..and once you're satisfied..then and only then purchase it..


----------



## LC (Oct 20, 2011)

Can you link us to it? It depends on what brand it is


----------

